# Favorite Eriocaulon? Must have Erios?



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

My fav is Polaris. Only have one which I raised from a dime sized baby.

Couple weeks ago










When I first got it in Jan (suction cup holder)


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice! Polaris is the same as "An Son River" right?
Also seen "An Son River Vietnam", but I assume that's not the same species as Erio. Vietnam (I believe you own this species too and it stays smaller)

How wide and tall does it get for you?

It's not true that you have to cut off the flower stalks/blooms or else Erios will melt/die while being submersed, right?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Im pretty much a newb to Erios too. Hopefully some more knowledgeable users will chime in. @StrungOut 

What I have is Erio sp vietnam, and sp breviscapum (just recently available to the hobby, brought over from Kerala, India by @Saxa Tilly ) and that one polaris.

Vietnams can get softball size or a bit more if you plant them close together. Given some room they'll stay smaller, baseball-ish. They grow similar to blyxa japonica, making multiple plants at the base that you can pull apart. Easy plant, not sensitive at all ime. Breviscapum grows similar but has more spikey leaves. Also an easy plant


Breviscapum











Vietnam











The polaris in the picture was about 3.5" across the base. Strungout told me how to pull the flower shoots off. Not to be cut, they will pull right off.

Also I split it five days ago. Have to cut it with a razor because it stays a single plant, doesnt divide itself.

Was told to only do 2x....but I did it 4 :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek:


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

I have gotten the polaris, H'ra and Cinerum from Bartohog along with other plants from his sale threads, he has amazing plants! I have already split the Cinerum once and should be again soon! I think the cinerum is my favorite at this time, love how it looks like a spiny urchin! Happy Erio Keeping!


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Just started with Erios too. I like the look of Polaris and Cinerum the best, especially for a smaller tank. So far I only have the Polaris, also from Bartohog.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not going to pretend i know much about erios. I don't know much. No origins or science behind it.
I know they can grow emmersed and submerged as well the roots are everything in the plant. behind the root the leaves must take absorb everything in. Each leaf will grow new root.
Splitting takes away a lot of "energy" from the plant, and must be provided with lots of co2 to sustain the split plant or else it'll melt/deteriorate/die. 
Sufficient co2, the lower $ ones are also easier to grow, needing less


My favorites

#1. Eriocaulon ratagiricum (sbj1984) has this

rest
are
matto grasso, ben ba wah, amanomium, phen nom river, and polaris (for a time being, sorry thomas, was selling it wrong id, i don't know if was fixed)

easier to grow 10$ ones
parkeri
aquaticum
sulawesi (at times)
blood vomit from plant brain

bbw, see its roots clinging into the substrate, not much subs. in the cup

























Polaris and an son river are not the same according to pictures off aquatank website
thats what i've been going off of for a long time for these two both are very beautiful

If you pull or cut the flower stalk it is better as it'll give the plant more energy and production unless your going seed route


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

The so-called "blood vomit" is NOT an _Eriocaulon_. Also, that name is unhelpful and disgusting! Can we stop using it? It's a _Trithuria_ species. 

Got some _E. lineare_ in our local club. Can get to be similar to compressum but paler and a bit more difficult to grow. Grows new side shoots/plants that tend to grow tight to the substrate. Also a US native.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful plants burr, what's the red one? AR?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

fablau said:


> Beautiful plants burr, what's the red one? AR?


Thanks fab, it's good to see you post over here 

AR mini in the above pics.

Beautiful plants? Well...the Polaris isnt so pretty atm. 

Here is about 3 weeks after the split. They keep putting out flower stalks or whatever you call them, already removed probably a dozen, but otherwise appear to be slowly melting. 

Hoping it's just the old growth and they bounce back. The worst one up front has a few new smaller leaves emerging.....I think :icon_eek:


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

@Burr: they look like they need to be pulled out a bit. I'm no expert but I've seen a few of my baby E.parkeri die because they got buried too deep.  I usually pull the plant and sometimes a small part of the roots are exposed. 

I just split an Cinereum into 4 plants and I left the "heart" part a little exposed and now see little leaves growing on the side of where the "heart" is showing and some new fresh roots. This is only my second time splitting Cinereum and the first one died after I cut off every leaf after splitting them as shown in one of the youtube video that I found. I should have known it was a bad idea to go bald with it. LOL.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

OK I eased them up a little bit. Still seem to be rooted strong so that's a good sign. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

burr740 said:


> Thanks fab, it's good to see you post over here
> 
> AR mini in the above pics.
> 
> ...




Thanks Burr! Glad to see you here too 

Your AR look fantastic, I am unable to grow them. Any kind of AR doesn't grow in my tank, go figure.... What's your secret?!

As for the Polaris, I am sure the new growth will come soon...


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

burr740 said:


> OK I eased them up a little bit. Still seem to be rooted strong so that's a good sign. Thanks for the tip.


have they started to grow new leaves? My 1 week old split is showing a lot of tiny new leaves close to the "heart" side.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> My 1 week old split is showing a lot of tiny new leaves close to the "heart" side.


Would love to see a picture of that if you have one.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Less common red Erio, Eriocaulon quinquangular


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> have they started to grow new leaves? My 1 week old split is showing a lot of tiny new leaves close to the "heart" side.


Yeah, finally. I think pulling them up some helped. There were hints of new growth before but the last couple days have shown a lot.










Oddly enough, these front two had the smallest "heart" section left after the split (whatever the correct name). They have always looked worse than the larger two in the back. The back two are still putting out many flower stalks but yet to see any legit new growth. Thinking now they will eventually come around too.


----------

